# Puppy funtimes in San Diego area?



## pepperthepup (May 12, 2017)

I figured I'd see if there are any other puppies in the San Diego area (or grown dogs as well!) who'd be interested in meeting up now and then for playing and fun. My puppy, Pepper is 20 weeks old tomorrow and goes to a variety of daycares, both indoors and outdoors, so he's extremely well socialized. I'd love to find some local dog friends for him. He gets along with both puppies and adults.

I saw there's that great waterpark event in the fall (I hope that happens this year!) but figured it'd be great to check for more expanded socialization. Pepper is super social and has a lot of energy!

Anyone in the area? We could meet at a beach or park or even in a yard. Local friends are the best!


----------



## oilpony (Jun 23, 2017)

I live in Valley Center (North SDC). I just got a 10wk old Golden (he is cream/white) last week. First retriever. What a different, thoughtful and considerate breed!!!!!!! I've had some really high drive dogs, so I am loving the drop in intensity! Still need to name him  

Have you been to Solana beach? I also have a 2 year-old shep/husky that is a play champion. We go to Solana a lot! We are going tomorrow sometime. We would love a local regular doggy buddy for the boys!!!! I live in Valley Center. And, we're on 20 acres fenced in so there's room to run here too.. 

I heard about the water park event. I only remembered it reading your post. Gotta get in on that!!!!!!


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm in Orange County (a little far away!!) but there is an Instagram group called SocalGoldenRetrievers and they post Golden Retriever meet-ups ... they're starting to do some in the San Diego area! Hope that helps and welcome to the forum!


----------

